# Count teal go time thread



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

11 days. Scouted yesterday got our spot all picked out


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

We have been plowing fields, brushing blinds and pumping water for the last couple weeks...I have a pretty good idea of where to hunt!
-WS


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Will go look at mine this weekend while on nights so not much time to scout and I'll work everyday till opening morning get off at 430 on the 15 but wife will have decoys out and me and dad will just pull up in his boat and get cook breakfast and get ready for some feet down in our face action (I hope) lol


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Headed out to scout the adjacent bay in the morning get some numbers ideas. Thursday I will start the pump and begin brushing pit lids and assessing our freshwater pond usage of the birds holding in the area.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Our ponds are in the process of filling up with water and a few are starting to hold teal. The Third Coast crew is holding over 10,000 birds on one of there places just north of El Campo so birds are in the area. More should arrive over the weekend and the first part of next week when the cool front blows through. Picked up the tubs over the weekend to start framing blinds. Everything is starting to come together, but still have a lot to do before the 15th gets here.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

10.........


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Run n gun y'all use those troughs for pits?


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Duck commander- yes we use them for pits. We'll frame them up in groups of 3 & 4 to anchor down. We use 7 per blind, 6 for customers and 1 for guide. We'll be framing up and sinking this weekend. I'll try and remember to take pics and post them.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Can't wait my holes are great for real and I won't fight the bay with 1000 hunters but just to be out there is amazing maybe I will get lucky and have a group or two fly by!!


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

duckman49 said:


> Can't wait my holes are great for real and I won't fight the bay with 1000 hunters but just to be out there is amazing maybe I will get lucky and have a group or two fly by!!


Should be arnt great for teal


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

We got a smokin deal on these old fiber optic boxes and they are our latest pits. Might have to try some of those rigs I like that idea. 













As you can see they are a bit of a chore to get in the ground.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

I cant wait. I cant pay attention in class i havent slept in a week, i can study....
All it is is those little blue winged birds fluttering around...
And then teach asks me what the formula for finding triangles is.....
But seriously I cant wait...


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

9........


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

8 more days to go


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Won't load the right pic but you get the idea. Countdown till shooting time.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Going to scout tom!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Fished Lake Somerville yesterday, first time this year I have seen flock after flock of Teal pouring into the lake, out to get good pretty quick


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

Garwood prarie is full of teal as usual. Im just lucky to have grown up on a family owned farm with plenty of rice feilds to choose from. Its going to be awsome due to the dry year since garwood was the only town that was able to pump water out of the colorado river. All that being said everyone make sure that safty is first. Goodluck to all..


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks like 5 minute limits to me. I got up early this morning for practice and to knock another day off the list as soon as possible, 7!


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

After all this prep, hard work and anticipation. I tore my ACL and miniscus standing up getting dressed on the way to a call yesterday at work. A car pulled out in front of us we swerved I rotated above the knee and whamo! no teal season and probably the better part of bow season.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

duck commander said:


> After all this prep, hard work and anticipation. I tore my ACL and miniscus standing up getting dressed on the way to a call yesterday at work. A car pulled out in front of us we swerved I rotated above the knee and whamo! no teal season and probably the better part of bow season.


Well I have a 1752 tunnel hull with a Avery blind covered in fast grass if you you can make it from truck to boat your more than welcome to join my dad did the same thing a couple months ago and cant get around great yet so I made it easy and got the new set up shoot me a pm but I will have to blind fold you lol


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Man that is a beyond amazing offer of you and I greatly appreciate it. However this is workmans comp I don't wanna be out and about taking risks. Not my first teal/dove season hopefully not my last but with new ranch and all I'm awfully sad on the sidelines.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Man that sucks to hear. Especially with a week to go. Hope for a full recovery


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

went out to lease get the blind ready . went by first pond saw about 20 thought well thats good . went by another pond down further and saw well over 300 . did the work came back thru and teal were everywhere. have never seen that many at our place since i've been on it. looked good to me


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

duck commander said:


> Man that is a beyond amazing offer of you and I greatly appreciate it. However this is workmans comp I don't wanna be out and about taking risks. Not my first teal/dove season hopefully not my last but with new ranch and all I'm awfully sad on the sidelines.


I understand offers always good


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

6 more days to go


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

5 more days!!!


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Feeling anxious! Can't wait to get my fix on Saturday morning, and hear those little jets buzzing overhead before the sun comes up. I've got it bad!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

*4 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:bounce:


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

3 to go!!!!!!!
:fireworks:fireworks


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like some ponds are getting recharged today!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Looks like some ponds are getting recharged today!


Yes sir, mine got a bit of rain today. Sunday when I went out to the lease the water was running over the boards by 2"-3". We are full and have teal...I have told my hunting partner it may be a one cup of coffee hunt. :bounce:


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wife and my dad should be good on shells for teal season!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

looks like you got some extra you can send my way


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Every year I swear I will never hunt Teal again after fighting off the skeeters, and every year I stand strong up until about right freakin' now and then start wanting to scramble to hit it. How do yall keep the skeeters away?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

regular applications of deet.
I carry a can in a bucket along w/ shells whistle flashlight and a bottle of water.
gonna miss the opener, but am invited if my gang goes again later this month.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

kweber said:


> regular applications of deet.
> I carry a can in a bucket along w/ shells whistle flashlight and a bottle of water.
> gonna miss the opener, but am invited if my gang goes again later this month.


I dunno Kurt, those marshes where I've always gone are killer. I swear you see them skeeters holding their nose with their head turned while they stick you. We tried Off and Thermacell last year and I couldn't keep the kids from swatting at them, couldn't believe birds still buzzed within range with the kids flapping. Even the dog would shake her head and put her snout down under her paws.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

What I do is carry a can of yard guard and a thermacell. Hose the blind/brush from the up wind position and spray the inside as soon as you get there. Turn on the thermacell and put it next to where you are sitting. Then go an set the decs out. That works for me and I hunt in the Louisianna marsh very close to the beach. I have hunted with a guy that brings that fogger that the big box stores carry. That worked very well. That fogger is bulky but we arrived in the boat so it was no big deal.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

maxi-deet. 

high concentration of deet. close to oderless. works great. strong stuff, best keep it out of your mouth & eyes!

google it


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

yard fog and off and thermacell (thermacell a must)


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Never thought about the yard fog but I may give it a try if I can get the big kid to skip hit football game. Greenie'd you all, even you Kurt because you look like ZZ Top hehe.


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Won't be long now!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

2 days to go!!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Not a lot of teal on my place but stoked the season starts none the less!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

All the talk about deet on the last page... Keep in mind that deet will remove any protective coating on your shotgun!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Mojo281 said:


> All the talk about deet on the last page... Keep in mind that deet will remove any protective coating on your shotgun!!


Couldn't find my Thermacell so I bought a new one today. Didn't know thr about deet


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

24 hours and 31 minutes to go


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

It's almost time boys and girls!!!!


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Mojo281 said:


> All the talk about deet on the last page... Keep in mind that deet will remove any protective coating on your shotgun!!


We used OFF to get graffiti off one of our buildings.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

going to carry 10 rounds of 20 guage for my over/under, should be doen by 7:15 and heading to the store!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

About 9 hours to go. I'll be up getting ready to leave in 6. Not sure how much sleep I'll get


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

My wife passes J.D. Murphree's in port arthur on her way home from work and she said they were lined up on both sides of hwy 73. That was at 5:30 this afternoon. 

They are mad at those teal!


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Good luck guys I'm on the water


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

15 minutes and I am done. Wait for my buddies to get theirs..


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

very jealous!! at home as couldn't get out today for family stuff.

won't be able to go until Wednesday and it's killing me!!! hope y'all leave some for me!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

They are all over the place. That I hunted lol. Left hundreds flying.


----------

